# Can i quit job and go to my home country?



## desairavi90 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi, I am working with company for last 5 months. Can i quit job and go to my home country. As i want to leave Dubai and go to my country. Some of my friends said i have to pay Visa fees OR two month salary to company, Is it true?

Please Help!
Thanks you.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

what does your contract say?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you have your passport?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Are you ever going to come back?


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

Do you owe anyone?


----------



## desairavi90 (Feb 22, 2014)

@Felixtoo2 My Passport is with my company.
@brinks No one is owe me. I have applied online and got the job. I am single 
@londonmandan I dont have any idea. But if i will have good opportunity in future then i will think. Maybe i will live at least 6months in my country.
@rsinner In contract there is nothing special. Its very common there mentioned salary, allowance, working hours, probation period, termination and normal terms. There is no mentioned for quit job, change job etc. 

Thank you for reply


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

desairavi90 said:


> @Felixtoo2 My Passport is with my company.
> @brinks No one is owe me. I have applied online and got the job. I am single
> @londonmandan I dont have any idea. But if i will have good opportunity in future then i will think. Maybe i will live at least 6months in my country.
> @rsinner In contract there is nothing special. Its very common there mentioned salary, allowance, working hours, probation period, termination and normal terms. There is no mentioned for quit job, change job etc.
> ...


If you are on a limited term contract, Ministry of Labor laws dictate that they can ask you to pay back 1 1/2 months salary for early termination. It won't be spelled out in the contract. The loophole: if you get fired, that doesn't apply!


----------



## desairavi90 (Feb 22, 2014)

PolarBear said:


> If you are on a limited term contract, Ministry of Labor laws dictate that they can ask you to pay back 1 1/2 months salary for early termination. It won't be spelled out in the contract. The loophole: if you get fired, that doesn't apply!


In contract there mentioned unlimited contract. then what happen?


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

*Moving back*



desairavi90 said:


> In contract there mentioned unlimited contract. then what happen?


That's good news. Unless anything is listed in your contract (e.g. having to pay back visa fees or relocation expenses) then you should not have to pay anything back to the company on an unlimited contract.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

PolarBear said:


> That's good news. Unless anything is listed in your contract (e.g. having to pay back visa fees or relocation expenses) then you should not have to pay anything back to the company on an unlimited contract.


In your English letter of appointment from the company, is there a clause saying you will pay back any money?


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

desairavi90 said:


> Hi, I am working with company for last 5 months. Can i quit job and go to my home country. As i want to leave Dubai and go to my country. Some of my friends said i have to pay Visa fees OR two month salary to company, Is it true?
> 
> Please Help!
> Thanks you.


No it's not true unless your friends are lawyers and have read your contract and the UAE labour law and can explain to you where the law says you have to pay that.

If you have an unlimited contract then you can give one month's notice of your resignation and leave. You don't get any gratuity because you worked less than a year. As far as I know there is nothing in the law that says you have to pay what your friends tell you.

If you have a limited contract then yes, you might have to pay something.

Read labour law number 8 of 1980, or call the labour department, or talk to a lawyer for proper legal advice.


----------



## desairavi90 (Feb 22, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> In your English letter of appointment from the company, is there a clause saying you will pay back any money?


No there no mentioned for pay back money. There mentioned:

Upon desparture from company either through resignation or termination (except termination for misconduct), you will receive and End of service benefit as per the UAE Labor law.

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## desairavi90 (Feb 22, 2014)

PolarBear said:


> That's good news. Unless anything is listed in your contract (e.g. having to pay back visa fees or relocation expenses) then you should not have to pay anything back to the company on an unlimited contract.


Here i attached my contract http://pho.to/5zTyh


----------

